# Dow acquires Cal/West Seed.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Seems to be the Ag trend more recently.

Regards, Mike

http://hayandforage....ow-agrosciences


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*Dang.I wonder how soon they will raise seed prices??Seems like everytime a seed co gets bought up there is a price increase.*


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Just one more move to a captive market. The strange thing is when will it be called a monopoly? Look what happened to hogs and chickens


----------

